# Mario Kart Wii Code Swap



## Magica (Apr 27, 2008)

Show off yours.

0774-4659-0522

Remember, in order to play with eachother both sides will need to have codes added.  (I still have five or more Brawl codes to where I haven't been added back).


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 28, 2008)

Dear Nintendo,
   You suck at creating games online compatible. Next time, please don't use some backward-arse system.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 28, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> You suck at creating games online compatible. Next time, please don't use some backward-arse system.



Looks like somebody's not afraid of child molesters.


----------



## Magica (Apr 28, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> You suck at creating games online compatible. Next time, please don't use some backward-arse system.



Sony fan? ;D


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 28, 2008)

You don't have to be a fanboy of another company to know that something is horrible, overbearing and stupid.

Oh and I'll post mine whenever I get it I suppose.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 29, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> Sony fan? ;D


Man, even Modem and Serial play was less arse-backwards than Nintendo's Friend Code bullshit.
If anything, it's just put them into direct contact with the Pedos (posting on message boards).


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 29, 2008)

yes the friend codes are a pain, but i can see Nintendo's logic for this. Prevents random people adding your friend code who you have never seen before.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll post mine tomorrow.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 30, 2008)

> Prevents random people adding your friend code who you have never seen before.


In order for Friend Codes to even work, don't they need to be established *both ways*?


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 30, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> In order for Friend Codes to even work, don't they need to be established *both ways*?



exactly, requires you to have direct communication with who you want to add, so you dont have random people on your friends list who you have never seen before (and not added)


----------



## Keybearer (May 1, 2008)

4897-6073-6939 is my code. Send me a PM if you add me so i know who to add back =3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 1, 2008)

4554-0394-7763 thats mine
send me a PM if ya add me.


----------



## ligaa (May 2, 2008)

I hate Ninty's system. I'm no raging XBox fanboy, but what they have works. Don't want some creepy pedo adding you as a friend? Just DENY THE FRIEND REQUEST. Hell, you could even set up a MySpace sorta thing where only you can add friends.

Anyway, here's my code. Please PM me if you add me, so I can add you back. 

2492-4536-3236


----------



## Stratelier (May 3, 2008)

Microsoft has an entire _department_ for moderating/monitoring Xbox Live.

Me, I have MKW but I'm not ready for online play yet.  Must beat all courses on at least 100cc....

But I swear, with my racing style the differences between vehicles are enormous.  I aced several of the Retro cups with the standard bike and the 'Sugarscoot', but couldn't even average 6th place with the 'Mach Bike'.  Seriously.  It felt like a night/day difference between them.  Give me tight Handling and loose Drift any day.


----------



## Magica (May 3, 2008)

Added Keybearer, Talbain, and Ligaa


----------



## Azul_Wulfreig (May 6, 2008)

4725-8593-8141 (Misa Amane)
 All I need is a PM, that and friends that get on rather frequently. ^___^

I'm rather new, but hey, it's all fun. ^-^


----------



## Stratelier (May 7, 2008)

Played a few online races today, what a blast.

But, y'know, I had almost forgotten how much I *H A T E* the 150cc AI's.  I can't tell you how many times I've been repeatedly shelled/bombed/starred/etc. at the same time costing me at least 6 places in the race.  Must've taken nearly 20 tries to get a gold on the 150cc Flower cup... all prior of which were met with me quitting the race at some point to start over.  Example:  Final race, I'm in the lead by 45 points, lead AI is Luigi with 36.  Nine point lead = easy victory, right?  Until I get flattened by a Mega Shroom, red-shelled, hit with a star and knocked off the edges in the last 10 seconds of the final lap.  By the time Lakitu puts me back on the track I'm in 12th place.  DEAD LAST.  Cost me the race *and* the gold cup.  Obviously my Wii Wheel experienced a *serious* pounding afterwards, yet all it has to show for the knocks is a small scuffmark in the middle.

...Nintendo certainly doesn't mess around in the materials department....


----------



## Magica (May 7, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've been repeatedly shelled/bombed/starred/etc. at the same time costing me at least 6 places in the race....



I get that on 50cc cup, especially close to the finish line. It's irritating as hell.  Especially with the blue shells. T__T

And as much as I love the Rainbow Roads (64's would be my favorite) in the games, this one is absolutely INSANE. The first time I tried it out on 50cc I kept getting bumped off. D:


----------



## Stratelier (May 8, 2008)

I never had that sort of problem on 50cc.  Happened once or twice in 100cc, but not too bad there either.

Now, granted there are still plenty of 150cc races where you don't get shelled right before the finish line, but with so many powerups and the AI getting a better share of items than you... online multiplayer is decent enough, but in comparison to cheating AI's is far better.

My biggest 100cc disaster was on the Moonview Highway, I got blue-shelled halfway through a lap right as I'm about to pass through the first series of toll-gates.  Okay, but then one of the local Bob-omb vehicles blows me up from behind, and after that, before I have a chance to hit the gas pedal I get flattened by a semitruck!


And Rainbow Road . . . seriously, half-pipe ramps on Rainbow Road.  That is insane, yes, but I still love it.


----------



## scooter_squirrel (May 10, 2008)

Went through and added everyone here (will send PM's as well).  Please feel free to add me 

0860 3628 6309

I don't play as much as some people probably do but usually can hold my own in the online races and have been on it quite a bit more than Brawl recently.  Hated Rainbow Road when I first races it (online racing was my first time for that) but now it is one of my favorite tracks.  And yes, I too get frustrated at the damn computer racers on the 150 series. Always screw up 1 of the 4 races just enough to come in fourth it seems.


----------



## Stratelier (May 11, 2008)

I can't count the number of times I've quit or reset from 150cc Special Cup.  Because they upped the race size from 8 to 12 drivers, three first-place finishes don't guarantee you a win like they used to.  There's always been a 3-point difference between first and second places, but after three races 9-point lead used to be virtually impregnable, not quite so much now.

But I did finally beat 150cc Special Cup.  Not only that, but somehow I managed to score a perfect finish and a one-star rating in the process, despite that I fell off Rainbow Road _three_ times during the race.

Which brings to mind the only thing to love about the 150cc AI's:  Sometimes even _they_ slam into walls or fall off the course.  And they can't cope with the traffic on Moonview Highway, so that's almost the easiest course on the Special cup.


----------



## Lucedo (May 18, 2008)

Here is mine: 3007-8492-4885 (J-dub).


----------

